# May 20th PAT



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Did anyone take the PAT in Hudson today? If so, what department did you test for?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The PAT for the MPOC is such a joke.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

*Did anyone else not get results*

Hey I passed the PAT no problem at all in May I am still waiting to start work because my department says they have NOT got the results yet and I just have to wait anyone have this problem.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Has anyone ever failed the PAT? I've taken lots of them for NH towns and haven't really had any problems. I know its a whole different game in Mass. Just curious, I _should_ be taking it sometime this month.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

FRPD, congrats! The list of NPD alums getting on is growing... 8)

MB, I took my PAT a couple months back, and there was a female there who had failed it on her first try, but attended the academy anyway. She was back to give it a second shot, but her appointment was conditional upon her passing the PAT with me. I do not know if they limit you to a maximum of two tries, or if you can shell out $150 as often as you want...

-Mike


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I have seen plenty of people fail the PAT, it was mostly overweight individuals or females. At your fourth lap, if you burnt yourself out that wall could be the death of you, as it was to those people...requires upper body strength, not only that you are not even doing it with all the gear you would as a police officer.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

scungie said:


> I have seen plenty of people fail the PAT, it was mostly overweight individuals or females. At your fourth lap, if you burnt yourself out that wall could be the death of you, as it was to those people...requires upper body strength, not only that you are not even doing it with all the gear you would as a police officer.


I believe it's 2 "retakes" that oyu get after failing the initial. But I have also heard of folks appealing the PT with civil circus... not sure what happens there...

Also, why would you run so far? Isn't that what they give us cruisers for?


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I believe you get 2 trys, but you can go again, but you have to wait 16 weeks for anymore then the two, but again i can't and dont have to keep up with those silly little games they put you through to get on the job anymore


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> FRPD, congrats! The list of NPD alums getting on is growing... 8)
> 
> MB, I took my PAT a couple months back, and there was a female there who had failed it on her first try, but attended the academy anyway. ..Mike


So are you saying I should worry, or it shouldn't be a problem?

By the way I took the Psych test today. I'm now convinced that people are watching me and I have constipation problems :roll:


----------

